# Sunday dinner



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Ribs and chicken rubbed, cocktails chilled and ready for consumption.
Race on at 1:30 :!: 
Life is good :!: 
Excited to see how the mod's I did work out 8-[ 
Anybody else cookin'?



http://img84.imageshack.us/slideshow/pl ... 070n2.smil


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

What's on the chicken?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What's on the chicken?


 A rub I make myself :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff Rub........  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff Rub........  :lmao:


Now that is a great idea, I could sell it and be a millionaire like Larry


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see it now, "Powder Puff Butt Rub"!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 9, 2006)

Making chili 
then FINALLY ... NY strips w/ blue cheese and lobster tails for dinner. =P~ 
Looking good there Puffy...cept for that hop flavored water. 
 :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop it. You're ruining my appetite. :-(


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2006)

It all looks good...well, except for the BUD LIGHT!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 9, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> It all looks good...well, except for the BUD LIGHT!!


That's what I said.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes it do 
You guy's wouldn't know good beer if it smacked you in the face :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Making chili
> then FINALLY ... NY strips w/ blue cheese and lobster tails for dinner. =P~
> Looking good there Puffy...cept for that hop flavored water.
> :grin:


Must be nice outside


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bryan S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've  been smacked in the face with good beer.   Trust me..... I knew it.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Temps holding steady on the cooker =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice Puff (except for the shit beer) . I'm doing 2 tri tips, some sausage and my neighbor just drop off eggplant parmagina for me.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Puff (except for the shit beer) . I'm doing 2 tri tips, some sausage and my neighbor just drop off eggplant parmagina for me.


 Take pics :!:


----------



## BigGQ (Apr 9, 2006)

Pork loin on a low heat grill (didn't feel like messing with the WSM today) with a simple brown sugar rub and maple wood.  Grey Goose for the cook.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't I always?


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 9, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Making chili
> then FINALLY ... NY strips w/ blue cheese and lobster tails for dinner. =P~
> Looking good there Puffy...cept for that hop flavored water.
> :grin:



strips and king crab here!


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Grill hamburger at lunch, grilling fish in a few mins.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Everything came out great :!: 
The mods I did worked out perfect :grin:
And I still have some of that crappy beer left =D> 
Life is very good my brotha's :grin:


http://img296.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 40410.smil


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Heres mine Puff! We skipped the eggplant until tomorrow. 

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t4475.html


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Heres mine Puff! We skipped the eggplant until tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t4475.html


My brotha', That is one fine lookin' spread =D> 
Wine & everything :!: 
Awesome =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Everything came out great :!:
> The mods I did worked out perfect :grin:
> And I still have some of that crappy beer left =D>
> Life is very good my brotha's :grin:
> ...



Nice Puff! Glad to see you let your daughter out of the chair!  lol :happyd:


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But now he has her locked up in a plastic castle.  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he let her out of the BIG house!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Can you baaastads at least tell me how the food looked


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Can you baaastads at least tell me how the food looked



It looked great, just like always. Did you do the chicken lollipops too?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still haven't seen her legs Fin


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, don't even go there, Finney is a strange person when he gets to looking at girls pics! Hey Chris, aren't there any girls down around your ways. (Maybe it's that incest thing)


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one, she's hooked on ribs now :!: 
I tell her they came from dinosaurs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll hate you for lying to her one of these days!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, don't even go there, Finney is a strange person when he gets to looking at girls pics! Hey Chris, aren't there any girls down around your ways. (Maybe it's that incest thing)[/quote:3bh02z1f]
I know he has a "hot neighbor" never saw any pics  
Probably just his imagination


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he has a "hot neighbor" never saw any pics  
Probably just his imagination [/quote:3gx9hru3]

Probably a relative of his!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll hate you for lying to her one of these days![/quote:dqt16s3w]
?The dinosaurs are still here aren't they  
Oh, thats right there big rats up here


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still haven't seen her legs Fin [/quote]

Puff, don't even go there, Finney is a strange person when he gets to looking at girls pics! Hey Chris, aren't there any girls down around your ways. (Maybe it's that incest thing)[/quote]
I know he has a "hot neighbor" never saw any pics  
Probably just his imagination [/quote:1vb06xyf]

Probably a relative of his![/quote:1vb06xyf]

 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice food and daughter, Puff.

Griff


----------

